# Blower Motor problem



## brivette00 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,

My brother-in-law gave us a 1993 Sentra, everything runs great except no ac or heat. If you press the ac button you here the compressor click but no blower motor, heat is the same problem. I checked the fuses and thry are ok. any suggestions? Thanks for your help.

Brian


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Check the relays for the blower.


----------



## brivette00 (Sep 13, 2006)

ok i will try that.

Brian


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

You might also want to check the chip that is down by the blower motor. In my car (95 200sx), a couple of settings on my ac and heat didnt work and i changed the chip and it worked. You have to take the glove compartment off but it only takes a half an hour. The chip is not terribly expensive, 20 bucks or so.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

That "chip" is the resistor pack, and yes it could be the culprit, although I've rarely seen a resistor fail completely (it usually works on high), but don't rule it out.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

nova73guy said:


> That "chip" is the resistor pack, and yes it could be the culprit, although I've rarely seen a resistor fail completely (it usually works on high), but don't rule it out.


Well thank you for clearing up the name of it for him, i wasnt quite sure of it. And yes, my only worked on a couple of settings, i dont know if they all can go out or not.


----------



## brivette00 (Sep 13, 2006)

tried a new relay but nothing happened, same thing


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

That stinks, hopefully you can find the problem without wasting too much time or too much money.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Try the resistor pack as mentioned above. Also, the motor itself could be blown, though uncommon. (Happened to me twice in other make/model cars) Also check the connections to the motor itself, they might have come loose somehow.


----------



## brivette00 (Sep 13, 2006)

Replaced the resistor and everything works fine now.!! thanks for all your help. if ever anyone needs corvette help let me know!


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

well, I could use some corvette help. I got a real problem, i.e. I don't have one


----------



## karnieflk (May 8, 2006)

Hey Just to say that a resister can go out all the way.. It screwed me over at work.. I tried the control module on a dakota and it still didnt fix the problem.. ended up that the resister completely went. It usually happens when the other settings go bad and the person keeps using the only high setting.. I eventually goes out like the rest of the settings.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Well thats a good piece of information to know (using the only working setting makes the whole thing break). My friend only has one setting, I better tell him to fix it before that does not work.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The resistor only restricts the current going through it. when your on the #4 setting, it's being bypassed and you're getting full power to the fan. 

More common then that for #4 is that being the only one that gets used, the switch itself overheats over time and just stops transmitting current. On B13 sentra's, the #4 position on the switch melting and malfunctioning is pretty common after a few years of use. if you don't have ANY positions working, chances are your blower resistor is bad AND your switch is bad.


----------

